# It’s finally Spring! Where ya headed??



## Honey Crust (Apr 8, 2019)

I’m kickin it in Denver recording bass for a band and then I’m headed east to Chicago for the Moonrunners Festival there! What are y’all getting up to now that the snow’s melting and it isn’t buttfuck awful outside?


----------



## Deleted member 21367 (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm doing the opposite-Chicago to Denver lol.


----------



## Deleted member 24029 (Apr 8, 2019)

Well, this is Mud Season in the Champlain Valley, so it's not good traveling weather, yet. Presently though, I do have to make a run into NY...


----------



## SaltyCrew (Apr 8, 2019)

Spent the winter hiding from the snow in the desert, now I'm in northern Michigan waiting a week for my job to start on Drummond Island. There's still a bunch of snow up here, but will be worth it once it warms up! Stoked to live on an island for the summer!


----------



## roughdraft (Apr 8, 2019)

its Autumn in southern Brazil, fuck. still kinda warm but half the time not very sunny.


----------



## Honey Crust (Apr 8, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> its Autumn in southern Brazil, fuck. still kinda warm but half the time not very sunny.


Oh yeah fuck I forgot the Southern Hemisphere is backwards as far as seasons go.

Well not like backwards but a reflection of the northern hemisphere. That’s so weird to me.


----------



## roughdraft (Apr 8, 2019)

Honey Crust said:


> Oh yeah fuck I forgot the Southern Hemisphere is backwards as far as seasons go.
> 
> Well not like backwards but a reflection of the northern hemisphere. That’s so weird to me.



it's an easy thing to forget and it's oddly amusing, the patterns of the planet


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Apr 8, 2019)

@Honey Crust if u hit Chicago and go south I'm in cincinnati house ya up for a second buds and brews


----------



## Honey Crust (Apr 9, 2019)

Hazardoussix6six said:


> @Honey Crust if u hit Chicago and go south I'm in cincinnati house ya up for a second buds and brews


Aw heck I’m gonna be headed to the northwest after that, but thank you for the offer! If you’re still there in July/August I might be passing through around then!


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Apr 9, 2019)

I'll be here: nomadic days r behind me for the most part. But ya hit me up and safe travels


----------



## Honey Crust (Apr 9, 2019)

Will do! Thank you!!


----------



## Deleted member 25220 (Apr 28, 2019)

I’m new to this site and still learning navigation but I think I saw you were headed to the NorthWest?
I’m getting out of a “ situation “ in Maine and headed to Seattle..
Been domestic for a loooong time and now flying by seat of my pants..
Send any resource ideas my way if your inclined 
If I can be of any help ( not sure how) I’d do what I could
Just trying to make connections to other travelers


----------



## Honey Crust (Apr 28, 2019)

Narwhalmom said:


> I’m new to this site and still learning navigation but I think I saw you were headed to the NorthWest?
> I’m getting out of a “ situation “ in Maine and headed to Seattle..
> Been domestic for a loooong time and now flying by seat of my pants..
> Send any resource ideas my way if your inclined
> ...


Yeah! I’m gonna make my way there in mid-May for a lil two-day folk punk festival out in the woods of Klamath County, OR! I can send you deets if you’re a fan of camping and acoustic music you can dance to!

Also, how you plan on/end up traveling is kinda the big question that will lead to more valuable resources that aren’t just vague “just kinda go for it” pieces of advice. StP has a whole slew of threads and resources for any kind of diy traveling you can think of, from their Gear section, to collections of threads specifically about hitch hiking, van living, or train activities. I’d peruse those threads filed under “Getting There” on the main page to give you a better idea about how you might like to get to Seattle!

Welcome to StP!


----------



## Deleted member 25220 (Apr 28, 2019)

Honey Crust said:


> Yeah! I’m gonna make my way there in mid-May for a lil two-day folk punk festival out in the woods of Klamath County, OR! I can send you deets if you’re a fan of camping and acoustic music you can dance to!
> 
> Also, how you plan on/end up traveling is kinda the big question that will lead to more valuable resources that aren’t just vague “just kinda go for it” pieces of advice. StP has a whole slew of threads and resources for any kind of diy traveling you can think of, from their Gear section, to collections of threads specifically about hitch hiking, van living, or train activities. I’d peruse those threads filed under “Getting There” on the main page to give you a better idea about how you might like to get to Seattle!
> 
> Welcome to StP!


The “ how” is determined!
On a bus now heading to Portland Maine- Boston - then West to Seattle ..
It’s my purpose -and why-what-who
In Seattle that I’m divining
Been awhile since I’ve been out here - 
Not really stoked about shelters or the stats on the street —
Just not sure how other trampers make this work


----------



## superphoenix (Apr 28, 2019)

Biking down the West Coast in a month and excited as hell about it!


----------

